# CD Installation iBook G3 600Mhz



## Jean Olivier (2 Février 2011)

Je souhaiterais disposer des CD d'installation pour un iBook G3 600. Juste le temps de réinstaller le système. J'ai ceux de mon iBook 500 mais pas du 600. 
Si quelqu'un pouvait me les prêter, éventuellement me les vendre, je lui en serais reconnaissant. Paris Montpellier. Merci. Jean Olivier.


----------



## anneee (2 Février 2011)

Bonsoir, 
Sur ta machine, tu peux installer Tiger (Mac OSX 10.4) au maximum, tu peux trouver des cd sur ebay, ou les petites annonces MacG par exemple.

Bonne recherche.


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2011)

Si les deux iBooks sont fonctionnels, démarre le 600 en mode target (avec le câble FW qui va bien) et installe depuis le 500 !


----------



## Jean Olivier (3 Février 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Si les deux iBooks sont fonctionnels, démarre le 600 en mode target (avec le câble FW qui va bien) et installe depuis le 500 !



Je suis inexcusable de ne pas y avoir pensé. Le problème est réglé. Très sincèrement Merci.


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2011)

Bah, des fois, plusieurs personnes c'est mieux pour régler un problème !


----------

